# Fried Bolt OTA



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Last week my lifetime bolt died. When I plug in the Ps the red led lights for about a second then goes out. No HD or fan operation.
I checked the HD and it is good as well as the fan. I called Tivo and was told the lifetime is when it dies. I asked about repair and was told to contact Weeknees. I did and they said its a known problem exactly as I described and is not repairable.

Is there anything I can do about this, If its a known problem then I think Tivo should be responsible for not recalling it and repairing the problem.

Also the description when I activated it was 
This DVR already has All-in plan service (previously known as Product Lifetime service). 
This would indicate lifetime service NOT lifetime guide. Somewhat misleading.

Do you suppose I could convince them to transfer my lifetime guide to another Bolt I have?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Try replacing the power supply.

Scott


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If a new power supply doesn't fix it, I would try to convince TiVo to transfer to a new refurbished bolt. I think the cost is about $150. They may refuse, but won't hurt to try.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

klyde said:


> This would indicate lifetime service NOT lifetime guide. Somewhat misleading.
> Do you suppose I could convince them to transfer my lifetime guide to another Bolt I have?


That ship sailed 20 years ago, the service is attached to the box and not transferable unless transferred via customer service to a replacement box offered to you by them in the conversation about the failed box.

Customer service has always been pretty good at offering replacement units under $200 over the years, average for older units tends to be $149 recently.


----------



## vjquan (Feb 14, 2009)

Good luck with Tivo. My lifetime Bolt died two weeks ago as well, though not in the same way. When I contacted them, they told me to go pound sand and buy a new one.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

You cant replace the Power supply, its integrated on the mother board. Not like the older ones, they got cheap and it cost us.
Thanks.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

klyde said:


> You cant replace the Power supply, its integrated on the mother board. Not like the older ones, they got cheap and it cost us.
> Thanks.


The "power supply" is the white "wall wart" that plugs into the wall socket and the back of the Bolt and is replaceable. Unless you are talking about the onboard circuitry on the motherboard.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Product Lifetime Service is exactly what it says. You get guide and updates for as long as the product lives. Yours may be dead. It may not. Order a duplicate power supply from Amazon. If it works you win; if it doesnt you can always send the power supply back to Amazon or keep it for your eventual replacement Bolt.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

vjquan said:


> Good luck with Tivo. My lifetime Bolt died two weeks ago as well, though not in the same way. When I contacted them, they told me to go pound sand and buy a new one.


One just needs to deal with them with some finesse, I had a 500GB Bolt die 3 months ago and had it replaced for $149


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

klyde said:


> You cant replace the Power supply, its integrated on the mother board. Not like the older ones, they got cheap and it cost us.
> Thanks.


What A J Ricaud said!  The wall wart is the power supply (versus the Roamio Plus/Pro, Premiere, HD, S3, etc. which had power cords and an internal power supply).

Scott


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Sorry, You are right. I have 3 wll warts and all of them are good, checked under load and with a good Bolt.
vjquan: You are a lucky man, They do not have any more Bolts to sell, They told me if they did they would make me a deal, The Bolt has been discontinued.


----------



## vjquan (Feb 14, 2009)

dianebrat said:


> One just needs to deal with them with some finesse, I had a 500GB Bolt die 3 months ago and had it replaced for $149


Not sure what type of finesse it requires, but they told me straight up that they had no offers available for OTA. If I wanted an Edge, to get one through Channel Master. They don't even sell their own products.



klyde said:


> vjquan: You are a lucky man, They do not have any more Bolts to sell, They told me if they did they would make me a deal, The Bolt has been discontinued.


Not that lucky... the only luck I got was a warehouse deal on an Amazon renewed, Bolt OTA lifetime.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

I only use my Tivo for OTA recording. I just purchased a Romeo 2 tuner for $100 with lifetime, then 5 hours later I found a new in box 4 tuner 1tb unit for $150. I called Tivo and it has lifetime already. So I bought that also. Ill be selling the 2 tuner as soon as I get it, Ill probley make $50 on it. Ill keep my 2 tuner Romeo for a backup. I already put a 2t hard drive in it.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

klyde said:


> I only use my Tivo for OTA recording. I just purchased a Romeo 2 tuner for $100 with lifetime, then 5 hours later I found a new in box 4 tuner 1tb unit for $150. I called Tivo and it has lifetime already. So I bought that also. Ill be selling the 2 tuner as soon as I get it, Ill probley make $50 on it. Ill keep my 2 tuner Romeo for a backup. I already put a 2t hard drive in it.


there is no 2-tuner Roamio. Roamios have either 4 or 6 tuners.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Wow Im really behind times. I never knew that or I forgot it. I have been using the Bolt with 4 tuners. I also have a Premier. I have no idea where I got the idea it was only 1 tuner. Stupid me. Ive had Tivos since the Series one and upgraded drives in them all.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you end up replacing I found some great deals on Amazon thru Weeknees for refurbished tivo. Just search Amazon for "tivo refurbished". The unit I got was lifetime included VOX Tivo for about $300. If the box was not a refurb box I would have never been able to tell mine was a refurb. It was packaged and looked brand new inside the box.


----------



## klyde (Feb 3, 2002)

Yes I saw those on Ebay and Weeknees, The ones on Ebay ARE Weeknees. I now have 2 Romeos one new Refurbished and one extreamely clean used. I am a happy camper. By the time these are gone, Tivo will be gone In my opinion.


----------

